# POLL: I make $1000 net every week consistently



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:

how many hours you are online
how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
how many trips you do
how much you spend on gas, and
anything else you feel relevant.
Do not include reimbursed tolls or cleanup fees in your pay.

Thank you.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No. I only average $ 556 per week. My 12 weeks include one week off.

22 hours a week on average

840 miles per week on average

74 trips per week on average

$90 in gas on average per week

I average $802 a week working both uber and a food delivery job. It is included in the miles and the gas cost.

My averages will be going up I will be working more hours taking more trips by more gas driving more miles in the next few weeks until it snows

Uber is working well for me considering their attitude towards punishment for accepting a $20 bill and someone who threw up in my car


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


I voted Yes. Here are your answers:

1. Zero.
2. I average about 500 miles per week.
3. Zero
4. I spend roughly $75 per week on gas
5. Nothing I can think of.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Only people I've seen hit 1000 + put in 60+ hours driving X.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA Did you return briefly to driving after your fender bender with that other Uber driver?

sidewazzz Good chance drivers in developing markets, not yet saturated can hit those number for a while. In my mind (bear in mind, I live in one of these markets, don't drive Uber), Uber drivers looking to create a walk off or slow down of some kind would be wise to spend their time off trying somehow to reach out to drivers in developing, high rate, high surge markets in order to gain their support and backing.

That would be tough to do, it would be hard to expect much in support from drivers making bank, denial reigns supreme, they will not believe their honeymoon could end.

A slow down or disruption could have a real impact in a market not saturated with drivers. I would like to see stickers created for all drivers to display in their cars expressing support for sustainable rates/practices in all markets.

That would take some balls.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> TimFromMA Did you return briefly to driving after your fender bender with that other Uber driver?


No, I have not driven for Uber since that night.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds as if you are doing just fine. Excellent.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

I wonder if TransporterX will chime in on this thread. If anybody is doing X right it's him.

1000 bucks? Man that is tough. I could get 160 dollars a day, but I would have to split my shift in two and work at least 3-6 hrs each shift.

Edit: How do you guys include a members profile on your replies when you referred to them? Been trying to figure it out, but can't seem to find the add name button.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Blah Type @ and the person's name, click said name. You can still add it to your post by going into edit.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Blah Type @ and the person's name, click said name. You can still add it to your post by going into edit.


Thanks!!! When i tried it on my original post and saw the outcome... I did one of these:


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Your life nor Tiger's will never be the same. Blah


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

William1964 said:


> No. I only average $ 556 per week. My 12 weeks include one week off.
> 
> 22 hours a week on average
> 
> ...


22 hours a week on average -ONLINE according to uber?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

85% of drivers have a reason to strike.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Unless you're working 50 hours a week I don't see how it's possible (keep in mind net is after your gas expense).

I love how 5 people said "Yes" in the poll but failed to report their numbers. Let me guess...

60 hours (or more) and tons of miles on your car


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Unless you're working 50 hours a week I don't see how it's possible (keep in mind net is after your gas expense).
> 
> I love how 5 people said "Yes" in the poll but failed to report their numbers. Let me guess...
> 
> 60 hours (or more) and tons of miles on your car


Yeah, I noticed that, too. My guess is more like 80-100 hours a week, but I was hoping this poll would clear that up for everyone.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, too. My guess is more like 80-100 hours a week, but I was hoping this poll would clear that up for everyone.


Maybe 70 hours in the right market (100 would be insane) but you never know with some of these drivers lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> TimFromMA Did you return briefly to driving after your fender bender with that other Uber driver?
> 
> sidewazzz Good chance drivers in developing markets, not yet saturated can hit those number for a while. In my mind (bear in mind, I live in one of these markets, don't drive Uber), Uber drivers looking to create a walk off or slow down of some kind would be wise to spend their time off trying somehow to reach out to drivers in developing, high rate, high surge markets in order to gain their support and backing.
> 
> ...


I read on a twitter page that some drivers are putting the trade dress into sleeve upside down to show support for protest.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

observer said:


> I read on a twitter page that some drivers are putting the trade dress into sleeve upside down to show support for protest.


Good to know, a tipping of the hat I suppose. If the wise half of the haves could acknowledge what is happening to the have nots, see them as only being differentiated by luck, timing and minimal circumstance, then lend the cause a hand, that would have impact.

I know for a fact that there are Uber drivers in my town who are well aware that the money they are making at this moment is not a reflection of what Kalanick claims to be reality. Mind you, Kalanick himself makes zero mention of exactly how long anyone driver can make great money.....

Anyway, those driving in new developing markets, who have been paying attention, driving before Uber was established in their town enough to let the market surge much, who first merely had to make do with rates almost double that of LA, Atlanta or Detroit and find contentment, they need to come out in support. In some of these towns, small college towns seem to fit the bill. On a Thursday evening, there are enough in State College that I can see them sitting longer than they should be if the town were not already flooded. That isn't to say when the week is over they aren't making a killing, but they are sitting in the future at that moment. During those moments of pause, those drivers should be talking, they should consider dropping off the screen for a weekend in support of the greater cause. Today's haves become tomorrow's have nots, it is that plain. You can look it up.

Glad to hear about the upside down "U". I believe in some towns that is meant to signal the car is an Uber car but off duty. Thought I read that here.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Good to know, a tipping of the hat I suppose. If the wise half of the haves could acknowledge what is happening to the have nots, see them as only being differentiated by luck, timing and minimal circumstance, then lend the cause a hand, that would have impact.
> 
> I know for a fact that there are Uber drivers in my town who are well aware that the money they are making at this moment is not a reflection of what Kalanick claims to be reality. Mind you, Kalanick himself makes zero mention of exactly how long anyone driver can make great money.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mountainskytop (Sep 24, 2015)

Just got UBER approval to drive. Am now searching for a used Prius. I am in the Richmond VA area. Any recommendations, comments, or advice? I plan to drive full time. Thanks for any feedback here.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mountainskytop said:


> Just got UBER approval to drive. Am now searching for a used Prius. I am in the Richmond VA area. Any recommendations, comments, or advice? I plan to drive full time. Thanks for any feedback here.


Hi, welcome to the forum.

Don't forget to opt out of binding arbitration. You have 30 days from signing up, to opt out.

Read this thread,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/suggestions-on-opting-out-of-arbitration.30748/


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Mountainskytop said:


> Just got UBER approval to drive. Am now searching for a used Prius. I am in the Richmond VA area. Any recommendations, comments, or advice? I plan to drive full time. Thanks for any feedback here.


You don't have a car that is workable currently? If you must purchase a car to drive for Travis, you have the right idea. However, even though a Prius is a smart car for TNC work, buying ANY car for the purpose of such a venture is quite risky, something most people are going to encourage you to take some real time to think through.

Full time work is admirable, but generally, UberX is a gig which rewards more of a cherry pickers attitude.

What are the rates in Richmond?

Here is a link for the most recent thread in the town's own sub-forum:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-it-been-slowing-down.3872/

Have a look at the forum...... You might be wise to ask your question there, in the form your own post.

Good luck.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> 22 hours a week on average -ONLINE according to uber?


Yes that is an average I don't turn on my app until I'm in an area and I usually get a ride within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mountainskytop said:


> Just got UBER approval to drive. Am now searching for a used Prius. I am in the Richmond VA area. Any recommendations, comments, or advice? I plan to drive full time. Thanks for any feedback here.


Most batteries tend to "last" about 180k miles I believe, so try not to get one close to 180k (of course, some die out quicker, and some last much longer, but this is an average). The older the Prius, the more expensive the battery replacement (due to technological advancements).


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

how many hours you are online - 50Hr's
how many miles you drive (including dead miles) - 2500 aproxx
how many trips you do - 10-15 Avg
how much you spend on gas, - $80.00 (doesn't include cash back incentives)
anything else you feel relevant. - When driving always be aware of anticipating surge/primetime's, Work early mornings, Position to pick up long distance riders, work hard, be meticulous about running this profession like a business.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have another $800 week coming. I might even be able to make it nine hundred by Monday 2 a.m.

Once again it's not all uber there's a stack of cash tips from delivering chicken and waffles


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Forget about a strike. I've been saying this since the beginning. There's never going to be a major strike and so far I've been right. The only strike is to stop driving for Uber. Drive for Lyft or Gett (in New York). Drive for anybody but Uber or don't drive at all. Uber can't sustain itself if it's losing drivers faster than it’s already high 50% annual attrition rate. If drivers were smart they'd realize they aren't making even half what they think they're making and they'd quit. The minute enough quit Uber would have to raise rates and pay drivers more. 

Gett in New York is a great example. They used to pay drivers $0.70 per minute - that's $42 an hour while you have a passenger in your car. Then for some reason they dropped the rate to $0.40 a minute - which is only $24 an hour. Well, you need more like $42 an hour to make $25-$30 an hour because you don't always have someone in the car. $24 an hour really equals more like $10-$12 an hour in real earnings. And guess what happened? People stopped driving for them! So what did they do? A few months later they raised it to $0.62 an minute - almost their original rate. And they now have a rush hour rate of $0.90 per minute. 

Uber would do the same thing if they had to. But as long as they have enough drivers on the road - they don't have to, so why would they? If you really want them to do something to make sure we get paid more - just stop driving for them for a few months. I used to drive 30 hours a week. Now I drive about 5 hours a week for Uber - the rest is with Lyft or Gett. If enough of us do that they'd have to raise their rates.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


the only way to do that and not destroy your car is alot of surge rides.If you get the right surge rides you can do it depending on your market.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The other way is tap referrals that's how I made it thousand bucks 3 times.

I still question your math on the depreciation I just do if you're going to factor that in every day you just lying to yourself it's not a real expense until you sell the car. I'm not saying you're wrong to plan for that major loss just that it's not something you can take into account every day or until you get the year and number or like I said when you actually sell the car and realize the loss

Also, businesses look for deductions before tax time to lower their tax which actually gives them a little more income and a bigger profit. Yes they had to deduct $1,000 but in doing so they made 15.

Not an economist or tax accountant or professional numbers guy, there's just no way for me to estimate how much value 85 miles took off of my car. I can only estimate how many miles from going to put on the car into the year and come up with a number that way.

I can go on and on and on and on. I still think you're all spending too much money for PlayStation 4 games Netflix cable TV and any other luxury. I like luxuries as much as everyone else I really do but in order to really appreciate them they shouldn't have to hurt financially


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If a person is making $1000 per week driving for Uber, they have no other life except living in their car. Is that really a life worth living? Is chasing dollar bills the only thing a person wants to do with their life? When I'm old, lying in bed taking my final breaths, I'd rather look back on my life and remember all of the good times I had. It would really suck to have done nothing with my life except living in my car, driving assholes around while financing Uber's dream of driverless cars. Wake up before life passes you by.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I voted no.
I gross about $1150 per week, but since I don't practice Ubernomics, I chart my actual expenses which run about $300 per week including the $100 per week contribution fund takes to repair and replace my cab.
72 hour work week. 

Pre Uber?
$300 per day gross, slightly higher operating expenses, would net $1200 to $1400 before taxes.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


What's in it for those of us that know what were doing to share it with you? I'll teach you how to turn a profit but I want 20% of your net for the next 2 months. I drive Uber X. I rarely if ever deadmile. I drive a Ford Fusion Hybrid. Don't even bother driving full time if you don't have a hybrid.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> What's in it for those of us that know what were doing to share it with you? I'll teach you how to turn a profit but I want 20% of your net for the next 2 months. I drive Uber X. I rarely if ever deadmile. I drive a Ford Fusion Hybrid. Don't even bother driving full time if you don't have a hybrid.


This entire web site/forum is here so we drivers can get help and to help other drivers. If you haven't learned anything and don't want to contribute, then why are you here?

Have you learned anything from this forum? If so, then to whom are you generously giving 20% of _your_ net?

Smh


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

how many hours you are online ---- 40-50 hours ( come from 10 years of 80 hour work weeks so 50 hours feels part time lol)
how many miles you drive (including dead miles) Usually around 800 miles 
how many trips you do 90-125 (Lyft, Uber, UberSelect)
how much you spend on gas, and $50-$60 in gas (I have a 2015 Passat with a 4cyl Turbo engine) I spend another $10 a week in cleaning , water (for select pax and long rides only) 
anything else you feel relevant. I also deduct $600 a month for car payment and insurance (my car payment is $275 but I pay $500 every month and $100 for insurance ) My car includes free maintenance for the next year and has 72k miles bumper to bumper warranty (love a 1yr old ,3k miles certified pre owned for over 40% less then it's original sale price) 
$6 a week for XM Radio and Spotify 
So far my best week (not including referral bonuses was $1750 56 hours although this week I'm shooting for 55 hours and $2100 . 
Worst week was $600 31 hours (these are totals before deducting gas , car payment and misc expenses )


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

*I read on a twitter page that some drivers are putting the trade dress into sleeve upside down to show support for protest.*

What a ridiculous gesture. If you're not happy with Uber, quit. What's next, holding your breath until a grownup gives you what you want?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


1. 45 hours
2. 1400 miles
3. 80 to 100 trips
4. $200 gas
5. I only drive evenings and weekends (can make way more if full time)


----------



## Brokemama (May 24, 2016)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


No... not yet... but $1000+/week is my goal!!! I'm new (week 2) and I'm still trying to figure out a good schedule...


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

2,000$ net. Almost no surge fares. 70hrs, SF market.
Power driver promotion. Been going on for months now. SF and NY are the only decent markets.

Also made 200$ Lyft that week + 100$ in tips both platforms.

I have had much better hourly weeks , but that is my biggest payout. I alternate weeks. One off one on. 70hrs a week is unsustainable. Uber SF pays better if you do 120 trips a week.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

how many hours you are online - 34 hrs
how many miles you drive (including dead miles) - 800 miles
how many trips you do - 80
how much you spend on gas, and - $80
anything else you feel relevant. - In SF Bay Area, and $400 is from promotions ($225 for 80 trips) and guarantees (usually $150-$200).


----------



## chinovsky (Jul 27, 2016)

gofry said:


> *I read on a twitter page that some drivers are putting the trade dress into sleeve upside down to show support for protest.*
> 
> What a ridiculous gesture. If you're not happy with Uber, quit. What's next, holding your breath until a grownup gives you what you want?


It's a matter of reaching a balance. The same thing you could say to a Walmart or McDonalds worker. Not everyone has the luxury of just "quitting." Uber is slowly becoming the Walmart of transportation.


----------



## chinovsky (Jul 27, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> View attachment 44601
> 2,000$ net. Almost no surge fares. 70hrs, SF market.
> Power driver promotion. Been going on for months now. SF and NY are the only decent markets.
> 
> ...


Everyone should always specify what city they work at. There's a huge difference in earnings based on the city.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

chinovsky said:


> It's a matter of reaching a balance. The same thing you could say to a Walmart or McDonalds worker. Not everyone has the luxury of just "quitting." Uber is slowly becoming the Walmart of transportation.


Slowly?it already there.


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

how many hours you are online. *40-45hrs*
how many miles you drive (including dead miles) *in the range of 500 miles*
how many trips you do. *100+*
how much you spend on gas, and *$60*


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Next week I am officially upgraded to the earnings boost after having to settle for the hourly gurantees the past few months.

I will do about 100 trips this week so that I will be platinum. My goal is to do 100 trips a week no matter what during the guarantee hours so I can maintain my platinum status. 

That should easily net me well over $1500 a week. I haven't been this motivated in years. Guaranteed 2.0x surge for every trip. Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Thomas M. Snow (May 3, 2016)

In WashDC you generally avg 2.5 trips per hour and I drive 25 hrs per week and make around $500 per wk


----------



## Thomas M. Snow (May 3, 2016)

I don't believe that Rideshare should be taken as a full time job. Part time only with a max of 25 Hrs a week.


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

I started Uber on 6/14/2016 with rental cars from Enterprise (initially $210+taxes/week now $215+taxes/week). I kept track of everything, including miles, gas, tips you name it. here is a screen shot. Please note this new week is just started and even with this skewed situation it is more than $1k/week (again, this is NET after ALL gas/rental/everything else expenses). YMMV.










1. Disregard "Dmitry" - this is money I owe him and repay with money from Uber, that's why he's in the spreadsheet 
2. NET - posted money to my account. Estimate - NET of all money when they are posted.

ask away any questions.

PS. I _DO_ have a full day time job, Uber is my part time (even though I'm doing 51hr/week))


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That should be $1000 or more. If you answer "Yes," please post:
> 
> how many hours you are online
> how many miles you drive (including dead miles)
> ...


Shame on you. People make $2000 per week one rider told me., I was like That's in line what Travis says $90,000 per year.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

calmman said:


> I started Uber on 6/14/2016 with rental cars from Enterprise (initially $210+taxes/week now $215+taxes/week). I kept track of everything, including miles, gas, tips you name it. here is a screen shot. Please note this new week is just started and even with this skewed situation it is more than $1k/week (again, this is NET after ALL gas/rental/everything else expenses). YMMV.


Love your spreadsheet there. Of course, it looks like you benefit from your market there, a lot. Are all those bonuses legit? Jesus.

In a market that doesn't do bonuses, you're obviously not going to make anywhere near that much money. Here in Phoenix during the summer, demand falls of a cliff when all the college kids and snowbirds go home and no one wants to do anything outside during the day.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> I drive a Ford Fusion Hybrid. Don't even bother driving full time if you don't have a hybrid.


Nonsense.

As long as you're driving something relatively fuel efficient, you don't need a hybrid. Fuel shouldn't be your largest expense if you're doing this right.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> As long as you're driving something relatively fuel efficient, you don't need a hybrid. Fuel shouldn't be your largest expense if you're doing this right.


At this point, I have learned that "fuel efficient" doesn't mean much. I say that because I am sure that it helps for those who drive smart, and are strategic on pickups, drop-offs, know when to stay in an area or not, etc. This week I have made close to $1000, but just shy (and one day left to go), and I live in an area where rates are low, driving UberX. I am including tips in this, mind you. The problem I see is that I if don't have an instant overlap ride, I will park my car and wait a few minutes to get a ping... in that time, I see a surge zone pop up, and I see "new" Uber drivers hammering on their "fuel efficient" cars going 80 mph in a downtown area chasing the surge. They leave, and a minute later I get a ping staying idle. Meanwhile, they tried (in their head) to be the "first one there" to grab a surge, and it probably popped the bubble before they got there. On the interstates, I can get 26 mpg. In the city, far less. But I try to make the system work for me.


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> Love your spreadsheet there. Of course, it looks like you benefit from your market there, a lot. Are all those bonuses legit? Jesus.
> 
> In a market that doesn't do bonuses, you're obviously not going to make anywhere near that much money. Here in Phoenix during the summer, demand falls of a cliff when all the college kids and snowbirds go home and no one wants to do anything outside during the day.


Hi,
bonus for first week includes $1000 for first 100 rides
all other bonuses are either Power Driver bonuses ($50 for 30 trips -> $500 for 120 trips) or Uber reimbursing me for rental (I drive Enterprise rental car for $242.36/week and Uber reimburses $215 if I drive more than 75 trips, but they do it inconsistently sometimes doing only higher bonus (Power Driver))

So yes, my spreadsheet is done with rental car which is $242.36/week so this is earnings after all expenses (bar tolls, car washes and such) but before taxes.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

calmman said:


> I started Uber on 6/14/2016 with rental cars from Enterprise (initially $210+taxes/week now $215+taxes/week). I kept track of everything, including miles, gas, tips you name it. here is a screen shot. Please note this new week is just started and even with this skewed situation it is more than $1k/week (again, this is NET after ALL gas/rental/everything else expenses). YMMV.
> 
> ask away any questions.
> 
> PS. I _DO_ have a full day time job, Uber is my part time (even though I'm doing 51hr/week))


Do you deduct car rental payments in addition to the $0.57 per mile deduction?


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

In my spreadsheet I'm just calculating all kind of deductibles, I'm not sure I can do standard deductions on rental car (in the end it is not my car), so "Standard deduction" is just miles driven multiplied by $0.545. Rental costs are billed directly to Uber by Enterprise so I think it is also "pre-tax" and can't be claimed.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't use the park and wait for a ping method, I tried if for for a while but it feels like when I drive around the pings come in faster .. feels kind of logic too, because you cover more ground when you drive when you park some where you relay on the people living close boy to request a ride. 
Of cause If you are in a heavy business are like downtown somewhere, it mit make sense and I understand the fuel efficiency point of view.

As far as driving to search areas .. I am always tempted to do that ( at least when I'm close buy) .. I picked up a rider from a game this week and had a $72 payout for a 25 min ride so thats always reason not look for events and get into a high surge area. 
( but I'm still new and trying to optimize my routine )

I have a question : How do you get different medal statuses and how to you get the bonuses ?? I only see and receive the boosts ( Los Angeles) 
that Uber offers

@calmman So the enterprise rental would be fee 2 weeks in a row when you match your 75 trips?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Aw shucks! I was all excited about reading the secret ways of making a G note a week driving uber, until I saw the date when this thread started.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

FYI, I earned $1006 in a week ONCE and drove 55 hours to do it ... on top of my 4o hour a week day job. Not only is it not sustainable long term, it may not even be survivable.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> View attachment 44601
> SF and NY are the only decent markets.


I'd love to hear how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

@yojimboguy may be true , but I know there is another think thats not sustainable or survivable .. beeing negative $1006 a week lol.

Reversoul that might be good markets.. but in LA people use uber to take the trash out or go to the mailbox.. and pay an uber driver for it.
.. I can't complain here.


----------

